# Anyone waiting on donor at Glasgow Royal Infirmary?



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi....i was just wondering if there is anyone on here being treated at GRI.      We have been going for appointments and at the last 1 they told us treatment for donor sperm was suspended.    we're going back on thursday for a catch up but i just wondered if anyone is going and know what the situation is at the moment?


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

It is clear from an article in The Scotsman yesterday that there are only two sperm recrutiment centres operating in Scotland at the moment - in Dundee and Aberdeen.  Although at least 18 men in Scotland are waiting and willing to donate, centres in Edinburgh and Glasgow say that they do not have the money to run a recruitment service.  This busts the myth of Scottish men not being willing to come forward or lack of anonymity being a problem.  Ninewells Hospital in Dundee may be a better bet for you.  Best of luck.
Olivia


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi    
Glad to have found someone in same situation as us.
We are also attending GRI and waiting for donor sperm. We were told in August that they possibly might get some donor sperm in the next few months not very exact and that we just need to wait and that they would be in touch when some becomes available we dont have another appointment to go back.
We have been attending counselling sessions at GRI and they also have no update as to a time scale.
Hopefully you might get some info at your update appointment.
Good Luck
Alyson1


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Debbie,

How are you these days? I've not posted on here for months, been trying not to get too obsessed with it all. 

How did you get on this today at the GRI, good news I hope!?!

I think I should give them a wee call to make sure I'm still on the list.

Any hoo take care doll

Cheeky
x


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi

well we had our appointment on 2nd November.    we're on a waiting list but they really couldn't tell us for how long....their words were it could be 3 months / 6 months / 6 years we really don't know.    they did say all 4 clinics are having a meeting in 2 weeks time as some clinics are getting sperm and others aren't so they're having a meeting to see what can be done about this.    they also said they were thinking of opening their own donation centre.    we now don't have any more appointments and they said they can't write out to everyone to keep them informed as that would take up too much time but we've to call every now and again for updates.    we asked where we'd go for private treatment and we'd go to The Nuffield in Glasgow and it'd cost approx. £1500 per treatment.    so we have now decided to try and work out a budget and try and save some money whilst being on the waiting list at GRI anyway.

hope you are all well.


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


if any of you are considering going private i cannot reccomend the glasgow nuffield highly enough.

we had our DIUI's at the glasgow nuffield.  we only a few months from our initial consultation to our 1st DIUI (i even had a HSG) and there was only 1 occasion when we had to wait for sperm (im cmv- and have heard the wait to be longer at other clinics), i think they can get theirs from their other clinics.  its the same doctor who heads both depts at the nuffield and the GRI.


debs


----------

